# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Lenovo Smart Clock, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

Home page - lenovo.com/au/en/smart-clock

Lenovo Smart Clock 2

Smart Clock Essential

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Clock - A Step to getting your phone out of the bedroom

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Lenovo and Google have come out with a smart category a smart clock that might help you get your phone away from your night stand. The Smart Clock provides you with connectivity around a wake up and fall asleep routine that will hopefully let you leave you phone in the other room at night.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant Lenovo Smart Clock: first look and hands-on!

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> The Lenovo Smart Clock is exactly that — a bedside alarm clock with Google Assistant. It has a speaker for music and for interacting with the Google Assistant, and a 4-inch IPS LCD display that will show an ambient clock, upcoming alarms, calendar events, etc. Here is Gary's quick overview and short hands-on.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo made a great tiny home hub and Alexa tablet

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Lenovo’s new Smart Clock is mostly designed to tell you the time and get you up in the morning, but it also does a whole lot of other things, thanks to Google Assistant. The company’s Smart Tabs, on the other hand, mixes Amazon’s Alexa with an 10-inch Android tablet that docks into a smart speaker. That way, it transforms from a standard tablet into basically an Echo Show.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Clock hands-on: Google Assistant enters the bedroom

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> The neat and cute Lenovo Smart Clock has entered the bedroom!

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Clock with the Google Assistant In Action at CES 2019

Published on Jan 10, 2019




> Our new Smart Clock w/ the Google Assistant makes an attractive & useful addition to your nightstand. Just one “Hey Google” to set your alarm, listen to music, check your schedule, control your smart home & more.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Clock - Hands on at CES 2019

Published on Jan 12, 2019




> Over the past year, Lenovo has quietly made a name for itself as a maker of Google Assistant speakers that also feature screens. At CES 2018, it introduced the Lenovo Smart Display, a Google Assistant speaker with either an 8- or 10-inch screen that’s meant to rival the Amazon Echo Show. The devices were attractive and thoughtful in design and execution, earning them Digital Trends’ Editors’ Choice award.
> 
> Lenovo is continuing the trend at CES 2019 with the Lenovo Smart Clock With Google Assistant, a bedside alarm clock meant to rival the Amazon Echo Spot and, to some extent, the Google Home Hub.
> 
> Intended to sit on a nightstand or desk, the Smart Clock ($79, available in spring 2019) is a small, cameraless, cute addition to any bedroom. We got to spend some time with the device and came away impressed.
> 
> First off, let’s talk about how attractive it is. Encased in a gray nylon cloth fabric, the device tapers along the top from the front to the back, giving it a smaller profile despite the four-inch screen. Unlike the Echo Spot, which has a round screen, the smart clock features a rectangular screen. There’s a USB port on the back to plug your phone in (something we haven’t seen in a smart display yet) and a mic on/off shutter.
> 
> When the Echo Spot was introduced, some were concerned about that fact that the clock had a camera. Lenovo decided to keep it cameraless with the Smart Clock, so you don’t have to worry about anyone seeing you while you’re in your bedroom (although that also means the device doesn’t support two-way video calling).
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Clock and Smart Tab hands-on

Published on Jan 13, 2019




> Lenovo came out of the woodwork with one new product category in the minimalist smart speaker, the Smart Clock. But they also added a smart dock to their new Smart Tab, which converts to an Amazon Echo when docked. These smart devices harness both Google Assistant and Alexa to very unique effects!

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Clock Review: Sometimes less is more

Published on Jun 3, 2019




> When Amazon released the Echo Spot in 2017, I praised it for being an adorable Alexa-powered smart clock. Yet, I thought its $130 asking price was a little high, and having a camera by your bedside does feel a touch creepy. This year, Lenovo and Google unveiled a product I found a lot more compelling: the Lenovo Smart Clock.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Clock review

Published on Jun 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Clock product tour

Published on Jun 14, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Lenovo Smart Clock with Google Assistant

Published on Jul 14, 2019




> Waking up and getting ready for bed have never been easier. Lenovo Smart Clock with the Google Assistant does more than just tell you the time and wake you up. Designed to reduce smartphone screen-time at night, it can help you unwind and sleep better. Ask it questions and tell it to do things - it responds to your voice or touch. It can also run your smart home, play your favorite music across your home, manage your schedule, and much more. All hands-free, quickly, and easily. Just say “Hey Google” to get started.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lenovo Smart Clock Essential review: A useful bedside smart speaker"
Lenovo's simple smart alarm gets plenty of the basics right and gives good sound quality at an attractive price.

by Andrew Gebhart 
October 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Lenovo Smart Clock Essential 2022 hands-on

Jan 4, 2022




> We take a first look at the new generation of Lenovo's Smart Clock Essential.

----------

